# Drug used for male pattern baldness makes men impotent, grows man boobs



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Drug used for male pattern baldness makes men impotent, grows man boobs by S. L. Baker Here’s a story that shows how the “cure” truly can be worse than the disease. Specifically, it’s a true life horror story of how a Big Pharma drug prescribed frequently for totally benign conditions can produce serious, life altering [...]

*Read More...*


----------

